# The Original Smitty



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

My Father died in 1973 when I was 16 years old. All of his friends called him Smitty, I just called him Dad. This is a picture of him getting home from a year in Korea and me. I still miss him something awful sometimes, like right now. I can remember him like it was yesterday. Just thought I would share why I decided to use the "Smitty" name for my slingshots and to adopt it for myself. My way of honoring someone who was in my life for way too short a time. My mother has never remarried and now lives with my two sisters in Oklahoma.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Special to have had that Smitty. Ain't nothin like a cool Dad! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This was very touching story Smitty.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You look like your Dad Smitty


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

He looks like a handsome man.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing my friend!!! A great honor indeed!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! He looks like he was a genuinely nice man, that really loved his son very deeply.


----------

